# My BIG question re: tipping



## JO42thecat (Jul 5, 2017)

Okay-

I'm cautiously optimistic about the new tipping feature but there's one big question I can't get an answer on:

We all know that tipping in restaurants is a scam to let restaurants get away with paying below minimum wage to their employees. Similarly, is Uber now going to start giving us less money on the assumption that we should now be making it up in our tips?

Nowhere have I been able to find an answer to this.
-J


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Minimum wage does not apply to Uber partners which are independent contractors.

There have been days where I have made less than minimum wage BEFORE taking out expenses as it is. And most days after taking out expenses I am pretty close.

Can Uber get away with paying drivers less due to tips? Of course! But the thing is, I don't expect actual tips to increase much as a result of in-app tipping. So Uber really can't reduce pay much due to increased tips. If they reduce pay they will lose drivers because realistically people still don't tip.

9 trips completed this morning. ZERO tips on Uber, cash or in-app.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber pay is a joke with or without tips . We are not far when Uber will have a department dedicated in helping its driver partners apply for food stamps.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Minimum wage does not apply to Uber partners which are independent contractors.
> 
> There have been days where I have made less than minimum wage BEFORE taking out expenses as it is. And most days after taking out expenses I am pretty close.
> 
> ...


Also rates are so low I am not sure they can go much lower without losing even more drivers.
It would be different if rates were high.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I drove an hour and five minutes before my first ping today. That's one hour and five minutes at $0.00/hr, not including expenses. It can't get any worse than that.


----------

